# Operating system update



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am curently running windows ME with 1.2GHz 768 Mb of Ram, ADM Athlom processor.
I need to update.
What would you recommend?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you are speaking about updating your operating system, I'd get Windows XP Home. It'll be a tad slow with that processor, but it'll work.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

You could go with 2000 professional fairly cheap, but I look for it to go in the 'no longer supported' zone very soon, which means you won't be able to get updates.

I too recommend you going with xp home. But, I recommend xp professional over all of them. I have had it since December when I got my laptop. I love it~! 

That computer that your on, won't run vista, but, if you install xp, you can install 'vista inspirat. Vista inspirat makes windows xp look & feel just like vista for free~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc623 said:


> I am curently running windows ME with 1.2GHz 768 Mb of Ram, ADM Athlom processor.
> I need to update.
> What would you recommend?
> Thanks in advance.


Update or upgrade? 

If you want to update Windows ME, Microsoft no longer supports Windows ME in the sense that it's preparing new security and bugfix updates, but they may still make past updates available at the Windows update site. It's worth a try.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsme/update/default.asp

If you had Windows 98 SE, there is a volunteer group that maintains the free Unofficial Windows 98 SE Service pack.

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Unofficial_Windows_98_SE_Service_Pack/1083536650/1


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a system very similar to yours. It is a Compaq 5150Wm (WalMart Special). Athlon processor at 1.3 GHz,750+ RAM, 60 gig Hard Drive, using Windows ME. It is getting sluggish and freezes up a lot. Windows ME no longer gets new updates from Microsoft. My neighbor praises Windows 2000 Pro......however, I expect Microsoft will "ditch" that one too...so I'm going with XP. I think they've got the "bugs" pretty much out of XP by now.

Teresa S. has been helping me prepare to switch operating system to Windows XP Home edition. (see "sticky" post near top of this forum).

Keep in touch and let me know what/how you do. Our systems are VERY SIMILAR!

Best Regards,
Bruce


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Doc623,

You may want to look at this "link". Let me know how you are doing with the switch to XP.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/getstarted/default.mspx

Thanks,
Bruce (Junkmanme in New Mexico)


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

win 2k is a dead product with no update. XP will be fine.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

With Win XP Home upgrade at $100 U.S., and XP Pro upgrade at $200 U.S. - you may want to consider an off-lease P4 2.Xghz system which comes with XP home or pro. 

IBM.com sells off-lease - prices start at about $110 for P4 Celeron systems with XP home - their stock changes quickly - delivery is free.

Depending on what type of memory your system has (size, type, etc.) - you may be able to add it to an IBM system (do your homework) - and your current hard drive would make an excellent external USB drive with the purchase of a cheap enclosure. 



doc623 said:


> I am curently running windows ME with 1.2GHz 768 Mb of Ram, ADM Athlom processor.
> I need to update.
> What would you recommend?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> win 2k is a dead product with no update. XP will be fine.


 You're off the boat...I have Windows 2k on a desktop (pavilion 7840) and I just did updates today~! Directly from MS website. Only Windows 9x is out of support. 2k is still sipported


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You're both correct. SECURITY updates are still being done (although not forever) monthly, but computer 'fixes' aren't. The lifecycle page for 2K clearly says "No updates planned; you must have SP4 to receive monthly security updates."


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

From Windows 95 ALL the way to Windows XP with SP1 is not being supported. 
But windows 2K is still for the time being.


----------

